# Streaming from IP CCTV camera



## XILMAN (Mar 8, 2019)

Hi all!
I am going to make a project, live broadcast a local cricket match, and i am going to use some CCTV cameras as video source.
I am using it in media source and streaming in RTSP protocol. There i am getting a latency of around 1.3 second. But if i use the same as VLC media source there the latency is around 700-800 ms. Now i have tested the actual latency of camera in ONVIF there i am getting around 16-20 ms. 
My question is, Can i use any kind of ONVIF as a video source.
precious reply shall be appreciated.


----------



## Brittain Adams (Mar 30, 2019)

I use low cost ONVIF cameras all the time. The key thing is to only have one Ethernet switch I use 1 1Gb one, and not route through a few switches.  If I use the same model cameras with RTSP I get a the same latency which I can put into my sound source to get that to sync.  In fact I will be experimenting with a quad port ethernet board  one per camera.  My problem is that I can not get the Ethernet audio from an AES67 device to work, but that another story.


----------



## Valko Ivanov (Jun 10, 2019)

Hi

OS Windows 10.

Using Reoling 420 RLC 5MP camera for ultra low latency live streaming.

OBS preview is lagging with +-1.5 seconds.
Reolink desktop client lags with 1 second.
ONVIF device manager v2.2.250 lags with +-0.25 seconds

My question is does anybody found working solution for cutting the lag?

log file https://obsproject.com/logs/6nWq8vbxp10MRBWb


----------



## goldfish21 (Dec 13, 2019)

XILMAN said:


> Hi all!
> I am going to make a project, live broadcast a local cricket match, and i am going to use some CCTV cameras as video source.
> I am using it in media source and streaming in RTSP protocol. There i am getting a latency of around 1.3 second. But if i use the same as VLC media source there the latency is around 700-800 ms. Now i have tested the actual latency of camera in ONVIF there i am getting around 16-20 ms.
> My question is, Can i use any kind of ONVIF as a video source.
> precious reply shall be appreciated.



Just curious what Plugin did you use to LIVE Stream the Cricket Score to your audience?


----------



## EstebanTroncoso (Mar 23, 2022)

Brittain Adams said:


> I use low cost ONVIF cameras all the time. The key thing is to only have one Ethernet switch I use 1 1Gb one, and not route through a few switches.  If I use the same model cameras with RTSP I get a the same latency which I can put into my sound source to get that to sync.  In fact I will be experimenting with a quad port ethernet board  one per camera.  My problem is that I can not get the Ethernet audio from an AES67 device to work, but that another story.



Brittain, have you ever managed to zoom in or out in OBS? I've recently bought a camera that does not have VISCA support but ONVIF only, and I don't know how to zoom in or out, turn the camera right-left, up-down, etc. using the OBS PTZ plugin. Any help will be really appreciated. Thanks!


----------

